# How Is Endometriosis Cured By Herbal Medicine?



## carlosallen (Apr 9, 2013)

It has been believed that there is no clear cure for endometriosis, but treatment can help with pain and infertility. Treatment depends on how severe your symptoms are and whether you want to get pregnant. If you have pain only, hormone therapy to lower your body's estrogen levels will shrink the implants and may reduce pain. If you want to become pregnant, having surgery, infertility treatment, or both may help.

Surgery is not a good choice as it may bring bad effects on your body. Not all women with endometriosis have pain. And endometriosis doesn't always get worse over time. During pregnancy, it usually improves, as it does after menopause. If you have mild pain, have no plans for a future pregnancy, or are near menopause (around age 50), you may not feel a need for treatment. The decision is up to you.

The good choice to cure endometriosis is herbal medicine. Herbal medicine named Fuyan Pill has particular formula to treat endometriosis. The possible cause of endometriosis is that areas lining the pelvic organs possess primitive cells that are able to grow into other forms of tissue, such as endometrial cells. (This process is termed coelomic metaplasia.)

The herbal medicine can work on endometria tissue directly so it can treat endometriosis radically. Fuyan Pill has been used in Wuhan Dr. Lee's TCM Clinic for over years and has already successfully cured thousands of sufferers with endometriosis. In Fuyan Pill, some herbs can lear up "fire" and toxic materials and other herbs can promote blood and Qi circulation.

In general, sufferers can recover after taking Fuyan Pill for about three months. What's more, herbal medicine can prevent other relevant diseases that caused by infection. Besides medicine, you can try other things at home to help with the pain. For example, you can apply heat to your belly or exercise regularly.


----------

